# Bliss-Stick new SCUD, thinking of buying one.



## foy (Aug 4, 2004)

Bliss-Stick new SCUD, thinking of buying one. 
Anyone paddled one yet? Thinking seriously about buying one. Need some feedback. Looks like my style of boat, just worried to buy a boat from only the info on their web site.


----------



## huckit21 (Nov 4, 2003)

I've spoken to one person who has paddled the SCUD and they weren't too thrilled. Bliss-stick calls it a creeker or at least an allaround boat, but from the review that i received it acts more like a playboat than a reliable creeker.  I like that BS is thinking outside of the box but IMPO this boat does not belong on creeks. In an attempt to make a boat that can "do it all", they may have designed a boat that might not be able to do anything all that well. I know this is a pretty harsh review from someone who hasn't even paddled the boat, so take this review for what it is, just my personal opinion. peace


eric


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

*a bad compromise*

I know that lots of people, who absolutely LOVE their playboats (understandably), have often somewhat fantasized that "if this playboat just had some volume, it would be a sweet creek boat" Then they come back to reality and realize that a creek boat has ENTIRELY different requirements than a play boat. 

The SCUD feels like someone took a bad version of the Stinger and just pumped up the volume to make their ill advised creek boat out of a playboat/riverrunner. SCUD doesn't play well. SCUD doesn't have any speed. It is not a dedicated creeker. 

I, personally, don't like the feel of the Bliss-Stick boats, but having padded a few of them, I do understand that they have a few good designs out there that other people might enjoy. The SCUD is just not one of them.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Bliss-Stick = no shop support = good luck taking care of any future warranty problems. Or, maybe the guy who sold it to you from his garage has the ability to replace boats out of his huge garage inventory.

As for trying the Scud: I wouldn't know; I haven't run into the guy traveling around in a van letting people try it.


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

*Scud*

I will have my demo by the end of February.. My Scud will be here in 2 to 3 weeks along with the other Bliss Stick Agents in Colorado. From what I have been told think of it as a modern day Wave Sport Stubby. Shorter and a full on planing hull. Shoot me an email and I will get it to you as soon as I have it.
Mike Paris
Colorado Bliss Stick Agent
mparis17 at comcast dot net
PS Bliss Stick takes care of all their Customers. All boats are whare housed in Seatle so any warrenty will take about a week.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

I was waiting for you to chime in Paris. How are you?
"Agent" is an interesting choice of words for your title. I am glad they have set up a warehouse to take care of warranty issues, and re-stocking. They absolutely stunk at it when they were selling through dealers. I guess I should let that one go...

I hope to see you at FIBArk this year.

Peace


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

marko said:


> "Agent" is an interesting choice of words for your title.
> 
> Peace


lol


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*SCUD...*

Bliss Stick breaks the mold of categorizing boats as creeker or play with the SCUD. Ideally, I think the SCUD makes a good first or only boat or a third boat. It does not conveniently fit into a two boat scheme. My impression after paddling it just a bit and getting out on some runs with paddlers who are in this boat is that an expert paddler is going to have a blast carving up some difficult but familiar runs in this boat, an intermediate will enjoy anything they'd take a playboat down as well as some tougher runs, and a newbee will have no problem getting the hang of paddling in one. I don't want to take anything away from the Bliss Stick crew, but if you're just getting into creeking and looking to run some tougher / steeper runs you might be disappointed in this boat. On the other hand, I guarentee there will be lots of big smiles from sik ones coming off Obj, Green Narrows, etc. in this boat.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*btw...*

feel free to e-mail (pm) me if you have any questions about specific boat handling characteristics, fit, etc. mp will be able to give you plenty more info. once he gets his demo. and Norm and the guys over at the factory are always helpful.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

my first thought was that it might be a better designed sniper. no? looks like a steep creek machine. no? is it a true planing hull?


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*same same but different*

I didn't feel like it paddled like the Sniper. It has a planing hull, but there's more volume higher in the cockpit like most playboats. I don't really feel like I'm doing justice to the design. It's definately one of those ones you'll have to paddle to understand. Maybe it helps to say its biggest fans will say it has just enough volume with plenty of maneuverabiliy and boofs huge, and it's biggest detractors are probably going to call it hole bait. To a paddler with a real reliable roll and confidence it's going to bring smiles on those runs you're tempted to take a playboat but don't want to swallow your pride if you get worked. I think Upper Yough style, Section IV Chattooga, Green Narrows 100%, and lots and lots of low volume Colorado steepies will be awesome for lots of folks, I'm just too old and scared to hang it out there on a run with real holes in a boat this small. Good comparison to the Sniper in the sense it's the closest thing to the same overall class or concept of boat. If you're a beginner or just stepping up to class IV you might love it as your only boat, if you're a rad class V creeker with a real job or a sponsorship it's an awesome third boat. Just my $.02! Gotta hand it to the boys in Tihape at least they get people talking!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

It's kind of like a Riot Disco, only like 5 years 'newer'. You can run everything in it and still freestyle, but it will never be the easiest or best boat to freestyle and it will never be a good boat on pushy creeks or big technical whitewater. I spent two full seasons creeking a Disco, and multiple times I wanted a boat that was FAST. Without speed you are asking for trouble in really big whitewater. Granted, I could boof everything, but I couldn't clear everything. The few times that I was stoked to be able to freewheel and play between the big drops aren't worth the lack of performance. 

My advice... start by buying one new and one used boat, and keep two boats at all times, one for each use. There are plenty of good 2-3 year old boats available for the average paddler. And, you can buy boats that are designed to do one thing, not to suck at everything. Build a quiver, and then update every so often.


----------



## CarnageKory (Feb 23, 2006)

*Customer support*

I've personally owned 4 bliss-stick boats. a flip-stick, rad, huka and mac-1. i had a problem with my mac, bought it from a dealer who had it sent to me. after about 3 months it started oil-canning and was soft. i emailed bliss-stick, they had a brand-new boat at my house in less than a week and the delivery guy took the old boat back. these guys are awesome for customer support and their plastic really is bomber. my buddy is getting a scud and i'll probably buy one to augment the quiver (jefe and rad currently). i paddle in new england, so it's nice to have something to scrape down little stuff that you'd take a topo on.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I see this as a good boat to grab as a #3 boat, especially if you're going to, say, Costa Rica or Mexico and and you have room for one boat. Provided of course that you were planning to hit both play runs as well has some easier creeks and waterfalls. I doubt I would feel comfortable on big water or unfamiliar V with this boat. 

On the other hand, the Scud looks like a fun boat for runs like Bailey or Black Rock where you could choose a playboat or a creeker depending of water levels and your comfort level. Pesonally, I thnk the Scud is strictly for Gear Whores. May the Lawd have mercy on us and our wallets.


----------

